# Rant



## baldrocker (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi all.
Yesterday I decided that I had to have a set of transfer punches.
So off to the local Bunnings I go, no luck, not surprised for they
may be a fairly specialised item. Next stop local bearing supplier
who also sells all sorts of tooling, no luck. Off to the local engineering supplies
no luck.
Now my rant is not that I couldn't get what I wanted but that at every place

I HAD TO EXPLAIN WHAT TRANSFER PUNCHES WERE! 
Please could some of you guys with 10, 20, 30 years experience rejoin the workforce?

Eventually ordered on line from McJing (no connection).
I feel better now.
BR


----------



## dsquire (Nov 27, 2008)

baldrocker

yea, that can be a bit frustrating after the second or third go round. Just goes to show that there is no good replacement for experience.

cheers

Don


----------



## Macca (Nov 27, 2008)

What a coincidence, I picked up some transfer punches from mcjings last week. I have no immediate need for them, but when I do need them they will be there.


----------



## CrewCab (Nov 27, 2008)

Tell me about it ........... I'm currently working away from home, yesterday I called in at a local plumbers merchant and asked for a 15mm (1/2" for the US contingent) pipe bending spring .......... the spotty youth behind the counter replied ......... a "what" .......... never heard of one ............. and of course there was no one else available .............. even sadder ............... it was the 3rd plumbers merchant's that I went to before I managed to get one :wall:

It's about a basic a plumbing tool as you can get ............. bit like a hss cutting tool for a lathe ???

<rant mode "OFF" > 

CC


----------



## kustomkb (Nov 27, 2008)

I went to the specialty fastener store,

"Theres no such thing as a 2-56"

"our stainless fasteners only come with a black oxide finish"

 :-[


----------



## Powder keg (Nov 27, 2008)

I alwayse get " What do you want THAT for?"

Wes


----------



## Maryak (Nov 27, 2008)

There is only one form of Service, Generation Y understand. : and its not military service 

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## ksouers (Nov 28, 2008)

I've had similar experiences at one of our chain hardware stores several months ago. I explained to the older gentleman working the tool section at Home Depot I was looking for a tap. He deftly ushered me over to the hammers. I must have had that deer-in-the-headlights look so he made a swinging motion with his hand and said "You know, tap, tap, tap". I couldn't say anything, just turned around and walked out.

Kevin


----------



## Kludge (Nov 28, 2008)

Kevin, you were in Hawaii and didn't tell me? 

Aside from not having any of the really cool stuff here, even common items are outside the range of understanding of the typical big box employee. I find waving them off and treasure hunting on my own is far more expedient.

What a mess.

BEst regards,

Kludge


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Nov 28, 2008)

ksouers  said:
			
		

> I've had similar experiences at one of our chain hardware stores several months ago. I explained to the older gentleman working the tool section at Home Depot I was looking for a tap. He deftly ushered me over to the hammers. I must have had that deer-in-the-headlights look so he made a swinging motion with his hand and said "You know, tap, tap, tap". I couldn't say anything, just turned around and walked out.
> 
> Kevin




I laughed for a good minute and a half.


----------



## tmuir (Nov 28, 2008)

I'm buying more and more of my tools off the net now as I find it's cheaper even including the postage and I can actually get what I want.
I have in the mail coming to me from Hong Kong at the moment a full set of ER32 collets, 19 from 1mm to 19mm and including the $75 postage they are still $20 cheaper than buying a set of 6 locally. :


----------



## Tin Falcon (Nov 28, 2008)

I just have to retell this story . I used to work as a weights and measures official. We went to the various store and inspected the scales and other measuring devices. My boss and I were in the big box home store with all the blue signs. there was an open box of flexible  conduit with a printed ruler on the side of the box. We asked the dept clerk how they measured the stuff when it was sold. ,he said they used the box. An honest answer. We then advised the store manager that this procedure was not legal for trade and suggested he obtain a metal yard stick and attach it to the shelf near the item. His reply? you are gonna love this. 
" *Where Do I get one of those?*" I was nice I went to the tool area pulled one off the shelf and handed it to him . I should have suggested a good hardware store or the home depot LOL
Tin


----------



## raggle (Nov 28, 2008)

How long a post can we have in a rant? This one could become a thesis/PHD dissertation.

"They" do not know their own stuff!

SWMBO and I got together on the 'net over 6 years ago (who says such romances won't last?) One thing became clear early on, we couldn't share a PC, needed one each, in part because I use Linux and she will have nothing to do with it. Our homes were 175 miles apart and although I'd got a broadband connection no such thing was available in the little village in Kent where she lived. And I was going home less and less.

She was not keen to open up her machine to install a network card so we'd settle for wireless connection through Access Point. This on the recommendation of my knowall youngest son (not a jibe, he really does know it all)

Off to PC World, UK's biggest retailer (?) at one of their branches in the 2nd city. I'd seen the Belkin product there 6 months before but it was no longer on display. So I asked at the counter.

"What's it for?" said spotty youth. 
"Wireless connection between 2 PCs using a dialup connection"
"Can't be done. You need broadband"
"You had them here last year, my son bought one"
Blank stare.

Next day in Kent SWMBO collared a chap in a van, whose signwriting inferred he was an IT networking specialist.

"Hmm, yes, in theory. But it would be slow."

Youngest son was outraged when we told him. "Who ARE these people??" He then identified the necessary bits for me to order online and I was up and running (with no direct assistance) next day.

I'd thought it was all due to kids not being allowed anything sharp or hot or dirty these days. Now I know better. They don't listen. Maybe you are also unaware that you become invisible when you hit 60 yrs of age.

Knowall son btw is now 38 and will present me with my first grandchild next week.

Ray


----------



## artrans (Nov 28, 2008)

I can top them all went to a bagel store I said I well take a dozen bagels girl said we only have 12.I said ok thats fine. And we want to no whats wrong with the world. Can you picture what would happen if you asked for a flat bastard. :big:


----------



## Tin Falcon (Nov 28, 2008)

Art could it be the store was used to selling by the bakers Dozen ?? 
Tin


----------



## ronm (Nov 28, 2008)

If you want to be looked at like you're from another planet, just walk into an Auto Zone, pick out the youngest person behind the counter, preferably blonde & female, & ask for a point file.... ;D


----------



## shred (Nov 28, 2008)

raggle  said:
			
		

> "What's it for?" said spotty youth.
> "Wireless connection between 2 PCs using a dialup connection"
> "Can't be done. You need broadband"
> "You had them here last year, my son bought one"
> Blank stare.


Interestingly dial-up Access Points really have all but disappeared from the market although they were everywhere many years ago. The shop people still should have known of them.

My favorite is when the store person asks "what's it for?" or "what are you doing?" when you ask for a piece or part so they can direct you to some total replacement. "Making a model steam engine" is not an answer they covered in employee training 101.

My local big-box did hire one guy that knows his stuff in the tools department, but even he mostly has to say "sorry.. we don't have that' when I ask for something.


----------



## CrewCab (Nov 28, 2008)

ronm  said:
			
		

> ask for a point file.... ;D



Now somewhere 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I have one of those ;D

CC


----------



## raggle (Nov 28, 2008)

> Interestingly dial-up Access Points really have all but disappeared from the market although they were everywhere many years ago. The shop people still should have known of them.



This event took place in 2003/4 - they were available in that very branch 6 months earlier. I refrained from getting him to call the manager, as I suspected he would know no better. In cases like this I vote with my feet and seek out somewhere sensible.

I'd had a similar incident when looking in 1998 for an in-car AA NiCad battery charger for my posh new digital camera which ran away with batteries. I had no idea if they existed. Neither did the kid behind the counter, who said if they did they'd probably run down my car battery in a very short time. Oddly, that store was in the same group as PC World. 

All is not lost - I've met some very bright kids lately. I think they're being short changed and with the coming gloom will have to learn fast.

Ray


----------



## compound driver 2 (Nov 28, 2008)

try asking for a pot of "Black Strap" or a tin of "Foliac". I use both on traction engines and eat one as well.

I hate modern society, I loath the way people think im insane because i burn coal as i drive down the road. 

The most iritating questions I get asked is "How many miles to the gallon do you get"
and "where are the batteries"


----------



## ksouers (Nov 28, 2008)

shred  said:
			
		

> My favorite is when the store person asks "what's it for?" or "what are you doing?" when you ask for a piece or part so they can direct you to some total replacement. "Making a model steam engine" is not an answer they covered in employee training 101.



My first inclination is to answer with "None of your damned business", though politeness often prevails.

That being said, my other hobby is high powered rocketry. The big stuff you've seen on Discovery channel and the like. When they ask "What's it for?", I really don't want to answer "I'm building a big rocket". The last thing I need is Homeland Security, FBI, BATF, CIA, NSA and FAA all knocking on my door at the same time. I realize they are just trying to be helpful (the store, not the government types), but sometimes I think they are better off not knowing.

Kevin


----------



## bentprop (Nov 28, 2008)

When I run into a "don't know nuffink"type of person,and he/she ask me what it's for,I tell them I'm trying to moderate the puffle on a boiler instigator,or some other nonsense.This usually makes them scurry away to find someone who knows more about that subject,and I'm left in peace to look around for myself.
A car mechanic I know got made redundant at the place he worked for 30 years.He got himself a job at Bunnings.When other workers at the store found out he was a mechanic,they would always come to him to ask if they sold such and such.He soon got sick of this,and told the manager he wasn't paid to give his staff an education.He left the week after,and is now a vehicle inspector at a testing station.


----------



## Kludge (Nov 28, 2008)

ronm  said:
			
		

> pick out the youngest person behind the counter, preferably blonde & female



Or delightfully Filipino here. 



> & ask for a point file.... ;D



Delightful Filipina is as likely to know as a number of the guys. They may be cute and pocket-sized but I've run into a number of them who are also motor-heads. It's also fun watching them put hair that goes to their ankles up so it fits under a baseball cap.

On the other talon, I do remember a few places like that of which you speak on the mainland. The blondes are decorative and can run a register (most of the time) but have no clue about what is where or does what. Usually.

Ummm ... Paula, you're not blonde, right? 

BEst regards,

Kludge


----------



## ronm (Nov 28, 2008)

Yeah, don't get me wrong-I have nothing against blondes..I've been married to one for 36 years, & she's a smart cookie...as evidenced by her choice of mates, of course... 
On a sort-of-related note, my wife asked where to find bread crumbs at the new Super Wally-World, you know like you put on top of a casserole? She was met by a blank stare from the obviously new hire, & this response..."Bread crumbs? Bread crumbs?...well, we have BREAD!" As in, take it home & make your own crumbs???? ???


----------



## baldrocker (Nov 28, 2008)

> Maybe you are also unaware that you become invisible when you hit 60 yrs of age.


Raggle
I have found that to get a response when you are being ignored by two or more staff
engrossed in their own conversations is to say loudly
"[email protected]#K I've become invisible" 
wait half a beat to see the amazed expressions, smile sweetly turn around and walk out.
Sometimes you will shame someone into asking "may I help you"? your response should be
"not now"
All of which wont get you what you wanted but sometimes makes you feel better.
BR


----------



## dsquire (Nov 29, 2008)

Hi Gang

Here is my rant.

A few minutes ago while reading the "*Resistance Soldering*?" thread there is a link displayed leading to a manufacturer or distributors web page.

http://www.americanbeautytools.com/site/

I clicked on it and it takes me there. I see the product listed and there is even a small video showing how it works. It looks good to me and I am interested in it so I start trying to find a price on it. In order to get a price you have to pretend that you are buying it and fill out a form with all kinds of information just to get a price. They want your name and phone number and email before you get a price.

Well, I didn't fill it in so I guess I will not find out what the price is. Now I don't really care because they have pi$$ed my off so will avoid their product.

What does everyone else think about this?

Rant off

cheers 

Don


----------



## Bernd (Nov 29, 2008)

Don,

I would have looked in the phone book for a name or company address and put that in. As far as a e-mail address, again you could use your ISP only modified a bit.

I used to get asked at some stores for a phone number after a purchase. This always got my goat. I finally got myself to give them this number: 555-1951. There is no 555 exchange, that's why you see it used in the movies. The 1951 is the year I was born in. Haven't found a sole yet that questions that number. :big:

Bernd


----------



## shred (Nov 29, 2008)

dsquire  said:
			
		

> I clicked on it and it takes me there. I see the product listed and there is even a small video showing how it works. It looks good to me and I am interested in it so I start trying to find a price on it. In order to get a price you have to pretend that you are buying it and fill out a form with all kinds of information just to get a price. They want your name and phone number and email before you get a price.



That irritates the heck out of me too. 

I like to put '[email protected]' with whatever company it is as the e-mail address on those forms-- that spams themselves.

20505 is a good zip code to give them too... it's the CIA HQ.


----------



## dsquire (Nov 29, 2008)

Bernd and shred

I could have given them fake or modified names and addresses and phone number but then they would not have been able to send me an email giving me the price. I know about the 555-1234 phone number bit and have used that on occasion. I knew a gal one time that every time some guy would hit on her and want her telephone number, she would give him the number for the local police station.

I haven't heard about the 20505 zip code but it sounds good but it wouldn't work for Canada as we use letters and numbers, mine is N2E 1H4.

It isn't that I am trying to hide who I am. If I was ordering a product I would have no problem giving them my name, address and phone #. What I object to is having to give them all this information before they will tell me how much it costs. It's kind of like walking into a store, pulling out your wallet to show them how much cash you have before they will tell you how much the item your interested in costs.

Cheers 

Don


----------



## baldrocker (Nov 29, 2008)

Two responses when asked for your phone at a checkout.
"may I ask your phone number?" 
 1: "yes you may" then stop.
 2: "If my wife answers hang up".

If its a guy who asks do a Katherine Tate (UK tv viewers will know)

 " Just because I talk like this and mince when I walk Im not gay you know,
  how VERY VERY rude".
BR


----------



## shred (Nov 29, 2008)

dsquire  said:
			
		

> Bernd and shred
> 
> I could have given them fake or modified names and addresses and phone number but then they would not have been able to send me an email giving me the price. I know about the 555-1234 phone number bit and have used that on occasion. I knew a gal one time that every time some guy would hit on her and want her telephone number, she would give him the number for the local police station.


Yeah, I just use the fake stuff for purposeless web forms... if I like the price or whatever, I can go back and do it right. If they have to e-mail a quote, that's a little different. But still an e-mail quote should have some you know, customization or something to it. Just to get MSRP on stock items is stupid.


----------

